# Starting Celexa tomorrow



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

I saw the psychiatrist today and got my prescription for Celexa. I start taking it tomorrow. She's starting me at a low dose of 10mg that is to be increased to 20mg after 7 days if I don't experience bad side effects. I feel confident and I'm not scared about taking it like I was in the past. I don't think I realized in the past when I was seeing this doctor just how good she is! She wants to stay in close contact with me to make sure I'm doing okay which more than I can say for my family doctor. So wish me luck!! I'm crossing my fingers that this helps and I can finally get on with my life!







------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Good luck. I hope it helps you. My doctor had prescribed it for me, but I never got up the courage to take it (and don't need it now). I'm such a chicken when it comes to meds.


----------



## Maedchen (Jun 3, 2000)

Good luck to you, I hope the new meds work well for you. It is good to hear that your doctor is starting you on a low dose and then working up to the higher dosage, if needed. I don't think I have ever gone as high as the "recommended" dose, too much for my system.







I'm glad you feel comfortable and confident with this doctor. It really makes a difference in your treatment.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Shyra, good luck with this and I hope it helps for you.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Thank you Gail, Madchen, and Eric. I'm on day 4 now and so far no side effects except for major dry mouth. I've been drinking so much water it's crazy. Guess I started them at a good time as I had a very serious crisis arise over the weekend. I've got a *very* long road ahead of me now and lots of deciscions to make and issues to deal with over the next little while. Just when I thought things were going so well....


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

shyra22f, I hope you make it through the crisis and everything is okay for you.On the dry throat they make a spray of fake saliva for that that is pretty good, you can ask for at the pharmacy.Hang in there Shyra.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Hang in there Shyra!Email me if you ever want to chat.Take careLinda


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2001)

celexa should be ok. it is a seratonin selective reuptake inhibitor. it is $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ but a good drug. i honestly believe it should help you.------------------


----------



## coppin (Jul 17, 2001)

Shyra..im in the same boat as u...got the celexa last week...but i was on Remeron and it wasnt working..with everything happening to me in the last 2 years and my dad dying in Australia the other week and me living here in the US and not going to fly, the remeron finally didnt work...so i asked for something different...they told me to go off the Remeron for 4 days and then start on the Celexa..but...i tried the first nite no remeron..and the next day i was so wired and jumpy as i had no sleep pills ..so today i have ambien again and will now try to not have the remeron for 4 days and then go on the celexa...let us know how it is..i havent been on this one before and dont know a lot about it....oh my Dr has sent me to a therapist who specializes in grief counselling..so far only one session and i have one this week..and i am happy with her so far...------------------AussieDeb


> quote:In this world we all need humor


 aussiecoppin###aol.com


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Hi Deb,Sorry to hear about your Dad. That'd be tough to not be able to make it back to Austraila.Usually when you're going off antidepressants you go off them slowly, not suddenly. Perhaps Remeron is different but that's my understanding.My psychiatrist explained to me that Celexa only hits a few target sites in the brain. (Sorry I can't remember all the technical stuff) but older antidepressants hit a variety of sites in the brain and that's why they can cause so many side effects. So the newer antidepressants have fewer side effects because they're only targeting the parts of the brain that need targeted. I hope that all makes sense. Like I said, the only side effect I'm experiencing so far is dry mouth which is bothersome but I think I can live with it. I just hope it goes away eventually. I'm glad to hear you're in counselling. I think it will really help, and liking your counseller makes a huge difference. I'm seeing my psychiatrist again this week so she can help me out with what's going on right now. It's always nice to know you have an outside party to discuss your problems with.[This message has been edited by shyra22f (edited 10-16-2001).]


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Hi Shyra,I just changed from Zoloft to Celexa about two weeks ago. I'm glad you mentioned about the dry mouth. I didn't realize that was a side effect. I've been very dry, (nose, mouth and face) so I guess that's why. I have not noticed much change. If anything I'm worse on the Celexa than Zoloft. The Zoloft was for my fibro, and I'm feeling more joint pain, but I want to see if I get my sex drive back. Then I'll have to decide if it's worth it!Hope you're feeling all right.AZ


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Hey AZThank you, I'm hanging in there. Things will get better in time, I know that.I think I read that dry mouth is a side effect. I don't really like reading about side effects too much though because when I do I start picking out all these little physical things and think, "Oh that must be from x medication". Surpringly though, no more dry mouth today which is nice. I was drinking about 2 Litres of water a day which is healthy but I was going to the bathroom LOTS. Seeing the psychiatrist today.. I'm going to mention that I'm not having any side effects and then maybe we'll start on 20mgs tomorrow. What dose are you taking? I really hope it works for you


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Coppin, really sorry to hear about your dad. I am sure the therapist will help and its good your doing that.Shyra, good luck keep working on it and things will get better.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## coppin (Jul 17, 2001)

Well i went off the Remeron finally but couldnt handle it so i started last nite with the Celexa..today i had a really bad day to the point of a panic attack and ended up at my doctors office she said that she would rather i go straight and see my therapist..since we were near her office we chanced it and called it..she had a cancellation and saw me and my hubby...i feel a bit better now..but i came close to being put in hospital...so now i have to wait till the morning and ring and make an appointment with yet another pyschiatrist..as my normal doc said i need more powerful meds...Im happy to hear about the celexa with people on here...and the fact that dry mouth seems to be the main prob...i can handle that one...thanks to all for your support..I will keep you posted on whats happening..Im on 20mg celexa straight up...------------------AussieDeb


> quote:In this world we all need humor


 aussiecoppin###aol.com


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

I gave up Shyra. I'm going back to Zoloft, but I'm going to try a bit lower dose. The Celexa wasn't doing anything that I could tell, and my fibromyalgia is back. I can't move without pain in my shoulders and knees, and my sleep has been affected negatively. I'm glad you're doing well on it. AZ


----------



## coppin (Jul 17, 2001)

I gave up on the celexa today...ended up at the ER at 6.30am today with a migraine...and the dry mouth was so bad i was just about dehydrated...my anxiety was really bad so they switched me to buspar...dont know how that one works yet...aussiedeb


----------

